# Todd County Area (MN) Beekeepers Association March meeting



## EKW (Feb 2, 2005)

The Todd County Area Beekeepers Association will hold their March meeting on Monday, 
March 17th at 7pm. The meeting will be held at the New Life Church of God in Bertha, MN.

Please email or call for more information .

Elizabeth Williams
[email protected]
218-924-4411


----------

